# Got The Best Deer Of My Life Today



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Boy am I excited. I went out today for what was going to be my last deer hunt of the year. I thought that I had struck out on a trophy this year as I had got my meat deer back in Oct but hadn't filled my buck tag and have never been very succesful bowhunting after gun season in OH. Anyway my hunt began with me watching a well used deer trail from accross the field (about 200 yards) at first light. I have been after a particular deer all season but I hadn't seen him since gun season the end of Dec. Well he was going down this trail this morning and it was a perfect day to stalk him as there was a dusting of fresh snow this morning. I waited about 30 minutes after he passed by before I got on to his trail and started to follow. Around 8:30 I must have spooked him although I didn't see him as I caught up to where he was bedded down and he was gone. I continued on the trail and crossed another large field where he had crossed apparently in somewhat of a hurry. When I got to the woodsline on the other side of the field I slowed down, circled the plot to start from the opposite side and prepared for a slow, deliberate stalk as this patch of woods he was in was fairly small (200yds by 400 yds or so) and was a place where I have observed alot of bedding activity in the past so I fugured that he might try to stay in here as his hangout for the day. By about 10:00 am I was starting to see where the woods was thinning out and close to the field where he had entered the woods. It was here that I saw hum agin about 40 yards or so in front of me. I satyed here and observed him for a few minutes and it was apperent that he had not seen me as he was just moseying along. He was on a fairly well used trail and I doubled around to where I knew the path lead and waited for him. I was beginning to wonder if he had spooked as I had lost sight of him in this last shuffle for position and thought that he should have been here by now if he was going to. I was contemplating leaving when he appeared like a ghost as they often do about 50 yards away and was heading right along the path as planned. I was about 10-15 yards off this path and behind a tree wehn he hit the part of the path that was my clearing to shoot. I was standing waiting for him to look the other way with my bow up but not drawn when he looked right at me. This continued for mayeb 10 seconds and I was sure that he had made me and this was the loooonnnnggggeeeessstttt 10 seconds I have ever waited. Finally he looked downand took a step forward when I drew. Upon me hitting full draw he must have cuaght some movement because he looked right at me. To late for him as I was already drawn and released just as our eyes met. He took off just as I saw the feathers disapper right behind his shoulder and went just out of site where I heard a large crash. I waited for about 10 minutes and hearing nothing further went to investigate. No need for a long tracking job today as he was down within 50 yards after crashing into a tree at the bottom of a creek bed. I took him at a distance of 14 yards with a lonwbow that I made myself with appx a 55# draw at 29" He was a non typical whitail 17 point that field dressed at 196#'s. Iwill try to post some pictures when I get I can as I have never used a camera to post pics before. This ahs been the best hunting season of my life as I got to hunt right up until the end and still ended up taking anice one.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

congrats!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Get the pics... :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

wow nice... congrats and continued good luck to ya


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That sounds like a nice buck, but the way your stalk came together sounds as if it is an even better trophy that will live in your mind for years. I enjoyed the story.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

way to go! You told the story just great it held my attention thru out the whole thing. it's exciting when a plan works out and on the last day besides. :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

is he going to be a wallhanger?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Especially with your own bow you made!!!!!! Fabulous. I would love to see pics when you get them done!!


----------



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrdulations on your monster...I enjoyed the story of the hunt, and I to would love to see the pictures when you get em scanned into your computer

:beer: 
cheers


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Where are the pictures Nate??!!!! 

Great story!

Ryan


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

great story nate! id love to see the pics!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

congrats on a good buck and a good hunt. i can't believe that your archery season goes this late...ours only goes until the beginning of january or the end of december. a lot of the bucks have dropped their headgear already.

kase


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

You're the man!!!! congratulations!


----------

